# A Semi of Bees!



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We were driving on the highway yesterday and there was a tractor trailer in front of us. I saw something moving in the back, and it was bees!! The whole trailer was wrapped in a mesh cloth, and there were so many bees moving around in the netting, and now and then one or two would fly out! 

I had no idea they'd haul bees by tractor trailer, and I would have thought they'd have the hives sealed up tight! It was neat to see.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well this is sad. My coworker just said, "Hey, did you hear about the crash involving a truck hauling bees?" Here's a link to the news story. Hopefully they can save most of the bees.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

They can't close up each hive because the bees would over heat and die. So they leave the entrances open so the bees can come out of the hive so that the inside stays cooler for the brood and queen. Then by netting the whole load you don't loose too many bees. They can put somewhere around 450 hives per tractor trailer load so just a few bees escaping is really just a drop in the bucket for 450 hives. 

Bees are trucked all over the country for pollination. They need 1.5million bee hives in CA. alone in the spring time just to pollinate the Almond orchards so bees are trucked in from all over the US. There always seems to be a few trucking accidents each year involving bees. But, I think over all most of them make the moves safely.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, johng. These particular bees were on their way from Florida to Maine.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

and I thought it was a big deal when I caught a single swarm yesterday


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They truck to Florida in the fall to get set for the criusis blooms, from there they go to cal. for the almonds and Maine for the cranberries and blueberries, Michigan for the Cherries, apples and grapes. Migtory beekeepers make most of their money with Calif. almonds. Fellow near us sent 17 semi loads out there last year.

 Al


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's an update on the story. Looks like they were able to save about half of the bees.


----------

